# LT 25   The Modest Fisher III



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

just a handfull of shots~ none of them are really good to see the deck configuration. more shots will be comming! (TomC, whats the ETA on that jack plate?      ;D )

#1 she catches fish! 14" trout on a very limited time frame~ 









catch em, clean em, and eat em!









Very little left for the crabs!









Takin the hounds out in it~

























Wolf!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Pugar is soo busy, hes including the do it yourself rub rail now?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

per my request along with a few other things. 



L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Off set center console and a tiller motor. Thats wrong!!!!! [smiley=dancing3.gif] 



Looking forward to seeing whats next though. [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Rob likes his nose flattened. I told him all he needed to do was call Tanner a funny name, but he chickened out! [smiley=1-boxing2.gif] Oh, and Rob, keep that board of mine waxxed, it's 11 months and counting till TK day.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

its waxed and well dusted, let me know when you need help moving and I'll fly out there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Looks good. Keep us posted with the mods.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> its waxed and well dusted, let me know when you need help moving and I'll fly out there!


your helping me drive the moving truck out!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

^ sounds good, just say when!



L.R.


----------



## BIG_AL (Nov 14, 2007)

14" trout???? short????


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> 14" trout???? short????



actualy it was a 17" fish but I know how these guys are on here, so I droped it to a mere 14". How do ya think I got the name of "The Modest Fisher" yep, I guess you should give me a ticket mr Fish & Game.


L.R. : :-?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

you want my opinion?


yeah, i know. prolly not the right place


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like everyones opinion!


L.R. ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

buy a new boat


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I did, its in this thread! ;D




L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

led's in rubrail~


fishin the 22ga wire through










searchin for the wire with a crochet hook and a mini mag light










wire pulled through










solder, heatshrink, repeat.










finished product, every 14.5" a flush mount blue led.











that is all for now...........  ;D

L.R.


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

L.R. , Nice rig......Did u build the off center console or did CustomGheenoe...?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Yeah. I can see now why this was driving you crazy. End results will be SO worth it!! And I am digging that side console. Pretty slick.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

CG did all the fiberglass work. this time around  



L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

3 pics for an update- rigging supplies should be inbound VERY soon!


L.R. 



12 of these down each side- what a total PITA! Hope I didnt cut any wires when I put the rails on!     










wiring confusion











looking for pushpole clip placement and a preview of the new platform- substansialy taller and wider than the smaller units I have seen used. That is because the LT25 is substansialy larger and wider than its next of kin ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

I see its still rigged for the NMZ. ;D


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

coming along nice 
is that a shaved nose I see [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> I see its still rigged for the NMZ.  ;D





couldnt resist could you!  :


hope to have it finished by the END of this month.


L.R.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Boat is lookin' good man! Can't wait to see it done!!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*



> hope to have it finished by the END of this month.


etec?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

classified! ;D





dont know how long I have to wait on that. :


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Looking good in the hood Rob. More work to commence tomorrow. 
T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

A few "Key" rigging supplies~ ;D ;D ;D














more "stuff" is enroute!


L.R.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

LR,

Before JRH asks, where are the drink holders? ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*



> Before JRH asks, where are the drink holders? ;D ;D



[smiley=lalalala.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL no drink holders. you can either drink, or fish on my boat, you may not do both! ;D



It's finaly getting exciting!

L.R.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Boy! Your toys sure look cool outside their boxes!! I forgot which radio you got (fm/cd). Man, you're gonna have a busy weekend or two.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

can't wait to see the new modest fisher complete Rob.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Got a sneak peak at the MFerIII today.....Lookin' Good! 
That boat is going to be VERY [smiley=cool2.gif] Dave


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY TOM,

I dont think you can call it an NMZ boat now! ;D






L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Looking Good!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

So SWWEEET!!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

update!


4 bladed prop has been ordered~ Custom Seat Cushions will be tomorrow.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Prop arives today, hatch finaly arrived yesterday : Custom cushion will be done next week, I got the ignition switch installed.......... now its time for the nitty gritty... wiring up the electrical "stuff". I made a template out of some thin plastic from a for sale sign I found and traced it out on the console- lots of fine slow dremel work to have it done right........................




























My little helper~ he loves the boat!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

you sure catch a lot of fish for someone with a garage full of bananas


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Panda and I are building a house and so we have been stockpiling boxes for about 4 months now! :

house should be done in 8-10 weeks.



L.R.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks great Rob! See ya tomorrow. No need for the help with washer/dryer, we're doing them later in the week. 
T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a fuel tank, YAY! ;D and wire, and electrical connectors, and wire stripper, and more SS hardware! 



L.R.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

cats are uhhhh ghay. but yer a yankee, so i guess its normal for you north florida yankee types.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

JP works on the teleflex tilt switch, all guages are illuminated, H2O pressure guage is up, volt guage is up, nav lights are operational, bilge and baitpump are 98%, its looking good!


L.R.


----------



## lilE (Mar 2, 2008)

any new/finished pictures?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

I know LR got some new toys for the bote - he should be posting some pics here very soon.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

had the bote in the water 3 out of 5 days- getting the bugs out so to speak~

the custom cushion ROCKS, Captain Tom is the best place to buy marine cushions/ boat covers/ etc......




pics in a week or so~


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

I feeshed and poled this very bote and I have to say that I was very impressed. I was also the only one to catch any fish ( ) but still - it's amazing how three folks can waltz around the bote without any care in the world to balance or tippyness. Tippyness is a word isn't it?


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

did you cut the nose of your boat down?? i like this boat...interesting choice of power...


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

I DIGGS THE CENTER / SIDE CONSOLE......VERY NICE........


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Looks like your hard work is paying off (again). Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Loves your custom LT25 MF2 and MF3! I'm digging everything on your bote! except your grey johnson motor because it's getting older everytime I see it. ;D 

think I heard a smaller E-Tec's motors coming out to the dealership in fall but they are pricey!


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dont dis the Johnson! 

2 cylinders 

1 carb 

All power!

IMO the 20-35 johnnyrudes are some of the most dependable motors ever made.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Very Clean Console Rob!

Nice poling platform..........................

AC


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice clean setup. What happened 2 da power pole?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

i have clearance issues with the powerpole, waitnig to hear from tomC about a quick and easy fix! thanks for all the great comments!



L.R.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Luke....................................remember the sandwich plate


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> i have clearance issues with the powerpole, waitnig to hear from tomC about a quick and easy fix!   thanks for all the great comments!
> L.R.


Are you coming to pick it up are am I mailing it?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

mail is good, what do I owe you?


L.R. 









sorry for the delay- did I mention we are building our 1st house?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

Mail schmail. You should go down to the house of Tom and get it custom mounted. That way it's all good. And then you can get pictures documenting the whole thing for everyone. hint hint. Annnnnnnd - then you can make plans to fish the lagoon or something. fish fish fish. Tom doesn't get to go fishing ever again.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

listen to you Mr. Smartypants, burning my gasoline for me!


2 weeks ago you practicly begged me to tell my good friend to turn around and not come see us because gas was so expensive! 


doubble standard!  ;D 



L.R.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

LR you have a PM


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a PM! whoo hoo! ;D


callin ya now!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Noe Addition! 




















poll N troll? Pffffffffffffffffft!










  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

yikes, I bet you could wake board behind that thing now.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

hehehe I have a "push - pull" setup ;D


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

You're disgusting.  That is cool. I wish I had the kind of fore deck to mount such a beast! How are your interior lights working out? I love that idea and would like to use it on my 13!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

yeah LR, you never told us how the lights worked out. We need pics! Good to see you got that killer deal we were talkin' about. (note to others - _not _a BW deal) ;D


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

See you found Threshers replacment 

Wow glad you went with the 24 volt system. The pole and troll zones have nothing on ya now!

AC


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Special thanks to TomC and Joe Welborn~

please see updated pics of both your products (and your shims Tom - they worked GREAT!)




















Joe's Carbon Marine casting platform and my CUSTOM Tarpon rod!











hopefully I will have some action pics in the next few days!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Wait, back up for a second. You're building a house out of banana boxes? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Baby TB snook on the MFIII!


she fishes Ghood!


L.R.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

itty bitty snookums


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

I gota go for a ride in that thing soon!


----------



## GatorDebaiter (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: LT 25 The Modest Fisher III*

ABSOLUTELY SICK!!!! AWESOME NOE LR! Great meeting you and Mrs.LR!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been following this post for a while, but can't add anything except - that bote is awesome. Congrats on a truly esquisite execution of taking bare to tricked out. My fishin' hat is off to you !! 

Kemo


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

No doubt that the MF'rIII is a VERY TRICK Gheenoe!!!
And I'm pretty sure the only center/side console LT 25
there is! Hats off to Rob [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

workin on some "stuff for the bote" no pics recently- after going to the rally I realized jsut how much I really like my bote! haha

decided to go with a quick release tm mount so I can pull that heavy thing off the nose, also re-thought out my location for 2 12V batteries. its more better now! ;D

look out for the MF3.5 at the 09 rally~ I just picked up a highsider. 



L.R.


----------

